# Keith Green Biography (YouTube Movie)



## shackleton (Jul 12, 2008)

YouTube - The Keith Green Story pt 1/7

About 7 parts, the link to the next can be found on the same page as the first link. About an hour total.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 12, 2008)

Dear old Keith was about the flamingest arminian I ever heard. Finney was his hero. He even republished several of Finney's tracts through his ministry. But I was a flaming arminian myself way back then, and really loved the guy, so I'm almost afraid to listen to it so as to not taint my fond memories.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this link. I just finished watching the 7 parts, and really enjoyed it. Keith made a real impact on me back 25 or more years ago, and was good to see his life story all laid out like this.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2008)

I love his music. You could see him mature in through the albums he made. I went to his memorial Concert that his wife was doing a tour with. I was a Calvinist and Reformed Baptist but greatly appreciated Keith Green. He loved Jesus and the sacrifice God paid for his life.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2008)

Brad said:


> Dear old Keith was about the flamingest arminian I ever heard. Finney was his hero. He even republished several of Finney's tracts through his ministry. But I was a flaming arminian myself way back then, and really loved the guy, so I'm almost afraid to listen to it so as to not taint my fond memories.



You have nothing to worry about. I have watched the first three portions and it is wonderful so far.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, It is now 3:04 in the morning. I couldn't stop watching it. It was wonderful and a great way to start the Lord's day for me. 

Thanks Erick.


----------



## shackleton (Jul 13, 2008)

I watched it and really got a lot out of it so I figured I would pass it on. I wish I could find it in its full format and download it.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2008)

I was taking on some "proto-reformed" ideas when I was introduced to his music. Arminian or not, I like Green's music.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like he was coming around to the truth of God's grace in the last year of his life, which is a great comfort for me. His music had a profound influence on me in those years, but I always remembered the Finney tract I got from them that scared me to no end. When God in His mercy opened my eyes to the truth of His grace and sovereignty I sort of purposely filed those kinds of things away in my mind as heterodoxy and left it alone. It is good to see that Green was progressing into a better understanding of the gospel prior to his death.

Thanks for posting this, Erick.


----------



## Clay7926 (Jul 23, 2008)

Brad said:


> Thanks for posting this, Erick.



Agreed. Keith Green had a profound effect on my life as well, and I actually own that CD/DVD combo that included this film. What struck me the most is how he and Melody were so devoted to each other. THAT'S love right there. 

BTW--has anyone here read Melody's biography No Compromise?. It fills in a LOT of the blanks left out of the movie (like the ORU incident).


----------



## shackleton (Jul 23, 2008)

Clay7926 said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting this, Erick.
> ...



I don't suppose you could reveal the name of the CD that came with that DVD? I would love to have a real copy of this.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 23, 2008)

I found this on the web a few weeks ago and have watched some of it, but not the entire program yet. Keith was a major influence on me as a young Christian back in my college days. His theology was certainly less than Reformed, but you couldn't help but to be convicted by the intensity and earnestness of his lyrics. He had a passion for God that is very rare among Christian artists.

The only thing that really troubled me about his songs was the tendency to write messages from God to His people in the first person voice, as though God were singing these challenges to the church. Always makes me nervous when folks presume to put words in God's mouth. 

Anybody else have problems with that songwriting approach, or is it just me?


----------



## Clay7926 (Jul 23, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Clay7926 said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...



It's called _Keith Green: Ultimate Collection_. 

Amazon.com: Ultimate Collection (CD & DVD): Keith Green: Music

Now I need to make a road trip to KY to get my copy back from my friend Joe...


----------



## Clay7926 (Jul 23, 2008)

dcomin said:


> The only thing that really troubled me about his songs was the tendency to write messages from God to His people in the first person voice, as though God were singing these challenges to the church. Always makes me nervous when folks presume to put words in God's mouth.
> 
> Anybody else have problems with that songwriting approach, or is it just me?



My main problem would be if the songwriter/singer sang things that God didn't say. If he/she was quoting Scripture where the LORD spoke to His people, that's one thing. But to come up with one's own words and say that God has said this...yeah, it's scary. The main KG sing I think of that fits the bill here is "To Obey is Better Than Sacrifice." Great song, but very harsh.

Keith was definitely a Bull in the Christian China Shop; the 'first person' songs, in addition to others like 'Asleep in the Light,' were written mainly to get the casual believer's attention. If anything, it did that.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 23, 2008)

Clay7926 said:


> My main problem would be if the songwriter/singer sang things that God didn't say. If he/she was quoting Scripture where the LORD spoke to His people, that's one thing. But to come up with one's own words and say that God has said this...yeah, it's scary. The main KG sing I think of that fits the bill here is "To Obey is Better Than Sacrifice." Great song, but very harsh.



I almost included a snippet from that song in my earlier post. That's just what I was referring to. There were a few other songs where Keith used the first person divine tense in the same way, and while he always sought to anchor his songs in the Scriptures, there was sometimes a question in my mind as to whether that was something God would really say.



Clay7926 said:


> Keith was definitely a Bull in the Christian China Shop; the 'first person' songs, in addition to others like 'Asleep in the Light,' were written mainly to get the casual believer's attention. If anything, it did that.



That it did! I was reduced to tears, and fervent prayer many times listening to Keith's music.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 24, 2008)

I enjoyed watching the whole show. Thanks for posting it.


----------

